# المسيحية فخر و شرف



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 أكتوبر 2017)

*شكرًا ديانتنا المسيحية العظيمة التي لم تُنتج لنا مختلًا عقليـًا على مدار 2017 عام 
#المسيحية_فخر_وشرف لتابيعيها*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (16 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (17 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (17 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## grges monir (17 أكتوبر 2017)

كلام فى الصميم
لم ولن نسمع دين مثل المسيحية الوسطية هههههههه


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (17 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (19 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (20 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (23 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (23 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (24 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (24 أكتوبر 2017)

[YOUTUBE]51dUG2wxIJU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (25 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (25 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (25 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (25 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (25 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (31 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (4 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (4 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (17 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## paul iraqe (17 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## paul iraqe (17 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## paul iraqe (17 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## paul iraqe (17 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## paul iraqe (17 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## paul iraqe (17 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## paul iraqe (17 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## paul iraqe (17 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## paul iraqe (17 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## paul iraqe (17 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## paul iraqe (17 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (14 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## حياة بالمسيح (15 نوفمبر 2020)

الحياة المسيحية تسير بخطي التواضع والمحبة فمن يهينك امدحه وباركه في قلبك واغفر له وصلي من اجل غفران الله له وبادله بكلمات محبة وود مقابل اهانته لك فهذا ليس ضعف في الشخصية اطلاقاً فهذه الفضيلة تمجد الله وفضيلة المحبة تقدس الله فمحبتك للذين يكرهونك ويكيلون العداء لك وانت لم تخطأ بحقهم هي فضيلة تقدسك وفضيلتي التواضع والمحبة تعود بالمجد والاكرام لرب المجد يسوع المسيح تبارك اسمه القدوس للابد امين​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (15 نوفمبر 2020)

لمسيحية هي بذل الذات من اجل الاخرين مقتدين بربنا والهنا ومخلصنا رب المجد يسوع المسيح الذي بذل ذاته من اجل كل من يحبه ويؤمن به
وبذل الذات بالنسبة لنا هي التفاني في نكران الذات وخدمة الصغير عمراً ومنزلةً قبل الكبير ومن سخرك احداً ميلاً فإمشي معه ميلين ومن طلب احداً شيئاً منك فاعطه حتى ولو كان رداؤك كما قال المسيح نفسه ومن يريد ان يكون الاعظم فليكن خادماً للكل من دون استثناء او تمييز فكلنا خلائق المسيح وعنده نحن سواسية وما يميزنا عن غيرنا هو شخص المسيح الساكن فينا الذي يجعلنا نعمل اعمالاً صالحةً فيرونها الاخرون ويمجدوا ابانا الذي في السموات​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (15 نوفمبر 2020)

*المسيحية عنوانها المحبة والغفران ولقد تجسدت في صليب المسيح
رى يا حبيبي يسوع في صليبك حب لامحدود يا اعظم واروع أب يا فادي البشرية من كل القلب 
ارى يا عريس نفسي في صليبك يا اللي حبيتنا واحنا ما بنستاهلش ابداً الامك وصليبك وموتك من اجل خلاصنا اجمعين لكن هكذا انت اله المحبة ذاتها
ارى في صليبك غفران لامحدود وحنان ولطف وعناية ورعاية لامحدودين فانت تحملت ثمن تبريرنا وتحريرنا من عبوديتنا في ذبيحة جسدك ودمك الاقدسين الكفارية 
ارى في صليبك بذل الذات اللامحدود فانت ذهبت لموت الصليب طوعاً وبأرادتك من فرط محبتك لنا التي لا تدرك ولا تقاس بمقاييسنا البشرية المحدودة فكيف المحدود يفسر ويصف اللامحدود*​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (15 نوفمبر 2020)

المسيحية هي ان تحب المسيح وتنشئ علاقة حميمية معه وشراكة حقيقية فحينئذ تختبر حلاوة ولذة طعم ربنا رب المجد يسوع وتتنعم بأبويته وربوبيته سيصغر كل العالم في عينيك وستكتشف ما احقر العالم وما ابهى واعظم واسمى السماء وملكوت المسيح الابدي وستعمل جاهداً ان لا تخطئ للمسيح لان كل خطية بترتكبها هي موجهة لشخص المسيح وبتصلبه وبتؤلمه ثانيةً وثالثة و—- والعبرة في انك ان اخطأت رغماً او سهواً منك ستقوم وستعترف لابوك السماوي وتعود لاحضانه الدافئة المريحة المشبعة الابدية وسيملاك روحه القدوس وستسمع نفسك ترنم له وروحك سابحة في اعلى سماه بتسبحه وبتشكره وبتباركه على الدوام وتشعر نفسك عايش ليه وبتغني بين الناس بتعلن ان الدم اللي فداك غالي وثمين هو سر خلاصك وفيه تقديسك ورسم دخول المفديين وبانه اي المسيح هو هدف اهداف عمرك اللي عايش ليه وعلشان ترضيه وتكرمه وتمجد اسمه القدوس وتخدمه وهو حبيب احباب قلبك اللي بينبض بحبك ليه ومسبي ومفتون بيه وبتحسب عاره وصليبه هو مجدك وغناك وتاجك وكنزك وربحك السماوي اللي فيه وحده مضمون ومتلهف ومتشوق للحظة لقائة في مجده العظيم وملكوته الابدي ويكون في سراجك الزيت الكافي لعريسك السماوي رب المجد يسوع المسيح تبارك اسمه القدوس للابد امين

​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (15 نوفمبر 2020)

المسيحية هي حياة البرّ والقداسة والتقوى، (رسالة تسالونيكي الأولى 4: 1 - 12.
أن نحب بعضنا بعضاً ونحب حتى من يعادينا، (رسالة بطرس الأولى 1: 22)، و(إنجيل متّى 5: 44).
أن نسعى للخير ومساعدة الغير بالرحمة، (إنجيل لوقا 6: 33)، و(رومية 15: 2).
مسامحة من يسيء إلينا، (إنجيل متّى 6: 14).​


----------

